# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Cedar Garage pergola attachment options

## Nemy415

Hi All, I’m currently building a cedar pergola to hang over my garage doors and am trying to find the best way to anchor to the wall with potentially cracking or pulling out anything. Its a brick veneer wall with an air gap and then hollow cinder block.  There will be 3 brackets holding up 4 2×8 cedar boards and 2×2 pieces on top (picture is a very similar set up to the one I have built but spanning 2 single doors).  Is using a couple 3/8th inch sleeve anchors in each bracket attached to the brick veneer enough? I can attach the back 2×8 running across to the wall similar to the picture to remove some weight which could go all the way through to the rim joist above the garage doors. Appreciate any help!

----------


## Nemy415

One suggestion which might be viable would be to use threaded rod and go all the way through to the garage side with lock washers and nuts. I'd be curious how it was done in the picture but it was just just pulled from the internet.

----------


## droog

The bricks in brick veneer are not structural, and above an opening like a garage door is more susceptible to leverage forces. 
Here in Australia there have been a number of deaths where basketball rings were attached to the brickwork above garage doors. https://www.theage.com.au/national/d...29-gdzvf3.html 
The suggestion to tie the structure through the brick and into the structural frame of the house is the best option.

----------

